# 2012 Craftsman Gt5000



## caseihcody (Nov 15, 2012)

Just clocked 200 hours on the craftsman mower and lemme tell you. It's been a painless 200 hours! We use it to mow by the house and small livestock pastures. It cuts like a beauty, when we started we used the standard cutting system... Then we upgraded to the mulching kit. With the 26 horse Kohler courage and the 54 inch cutting deck the six acres I mow is a breeze. We also got the oversized tires. Even when we cut down to the lake it grips, however it would be awesome with oversized solid rubber tires... Makes me kind of wish craftsman would make bigger tractors


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Youre not limited to stock tires - they can be easily upgraded . As long as you can use anything with the same bolt pattern or custom mod the stock rims the sky's the limit - as long as theyll fit under the stock fenders or theyll need to have spacers to move them out further or cut the fenders .

Tire choice can be anything ATV related , AG style or harder compound tires like on bobcats - i think the solid rubber tires would give a harsher ride tho .


----------



## caseihcody (Nov 15, 2012)

I actually found a Kubota tire that'll go right on


----------

